# were my eggs screened?



## Ticky (Feb 21, 2012)

I egg shared in febuary this year and i was wondering if my eggs were screened for any genetic problems or to see if i was a carrier of anything? My 20 week scan is on thursday and i was wondering if i may have less to worry about than i think?xx


----------



## Donna82 (Jan 15, 2012)

Ticky said:


> I egg shared in febuary this year and i was wondering if my eggs were screened for any genetic problems or to see if i was a carrier of anything? My 20 week scan is on thursday and i was wondering if i may have less to worry about than i think?xx


If you egg shared you would have had all the screening tests before being accepted


----------



## dingle123 (Jun 16, 2010)

What Donna said  

Congrats btw! Xx


----------

